
What happened to the 90,000 cars a day the viaduct carried before it closed? - DoreenMichele
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/the-cars-just-disappeared-what-happened-to-the-90000-cars-a-day-the-viaduct-carried-before-it-closed/
======
omarforgotpwd
They probably stayed home because they expected traffic to be really bad based
on the media labeling it "Viadoom". Now that they've heard traffic isn't that
bad it will get worse.

~~~
squidbot
Week two was definitely worse than week one as people got lulled into
complacency I think. I walk through the city every week day during commute
time, and the first week was surprisingly light of traffic, and the crowds for
the bus were visibly larger. Last week, bus crowds still seemed large but
suddenly traffic through downtown was very backed up.

------
8bitsrule
Postulated in 1968:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braess%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braess%27s_paradox)

------
newcombinator
yep, just close all the roads and the cars just disappear! seattle has got it
all figured out

